# Who here sells lye soap?



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm having trouble finding plain old lye soap. the kind I can use for clothes washing, dish washing etc. Anybody sell the plain stuff here?


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I do. Mine has lard, coconut oil, goat milk, & lye. Just like granny used to make only I use goat milk instead of water. I use this for showers & laundry.


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

Wendy, would it be suitable for dish washing too? I didn't realize people put coconut oil or milk in lye soap. And could you pm me with pricing or post here?


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

I also make and sell plain old lye soap. Unscented, using vegetable based oils. I make several different goat milk soaps,but have one customer who wants plain lye without the goat milk in it.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Lye soap--- industrial or food grade that is the question. It is your body.


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

TRAILRIDER said for clothes washing/dish washing.


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

Yes, clothes and dish washing. Trying to get back to basics here. One day when I raise a few pigs I will make my own. Just don't have the time right now. I think Wendy is going to fix me up with the lye soap since she makes her own.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

It will go out Friday morning in the mail.


----------

